# transformador para fuente



## danialar (Ago 8, 2007)

Gracias a todos por leer este post y por lo que siempre se dan el tiempo de disminuir mi ignorancia que es bastante, je.

lo que pasa es que tengo un transformador de un amper aprox que quiero usar para una fuente de poder.


el problema es que nose cual de las patitas va a la red de alimentacion 220 y cual va al circuito. el transformador lo saque de una radio vieja que todavia funcionaba. tuve que desarmarla ya que mi vieja la quería botar porque esta arrubada en un rincon y juntaba mucho polvo. weno el asunto es que desarme todo rapido reciclé lo q me servia y no me fije como estaba conecto el trasformador.

tiene dos cables rojos delgados los que conecté a la red de alimentación y pa¡¡¡¡ un apagon

medi la bobina si se habia cortado o quemado y me marca 2 ohmmios. por el otro lado tiene tres cables uno rojo otro gris y otro cafe. 

entre rojo y cafe me mide 329 ohmmios
entre rojo y plomo mide 229
entrecafe y plomo mide 101 ohms

Ya caché que lo que conecte a la red era el secundario, que por lo medido no se cortó la bobina ¿habra quedado buena?

ahora el primario debe tener tres patas porque las radios se usan en redes de voltaje de 110 y de 220 dependiendo el lugar en donde te encuentres. ¿como saber cual conectar a la red de mi casa que es de 220 voltios?

les dejo la interogante, por su ayuda muchas gracias


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 8, 2007)

saludos:
Pues bueno, hay momentos en la vida cotidiana en que eso nos pasa... como cuando nos ponemos los zapatos al revéz, o la camisa, o como cuando conectamos el secundario de un transformador a la red... bueno, eso suele pasar si no conocemos el transformador.
el transformador fue arrancado asi no más del radio???? porque generalmente tienen circuitos pegados a el o en su defecto cables que revisando bien podemos saber como funcionaba en el radio e incluso sacar el conjunto completo.  

Con respecto a lo del secundario... pues bueno, tendria que ver si tiene resistencia todavia en el primario, ya que normalmente trabaja como transformador reductor.  como lo conectó queda como elevador, y si el secundario de este (el primario original) estaba cortocircuitado, la subida de corriente es tal que pudo haber roto el bobinado...

me imagino que entre el cable rojo y café se encuentra la derivacion (gris) del primario.
esta derivacion sería el comun, yo conectaria el gris y el cafe a 110V, y el gris y el rojo a 220V (no está demas colocar algun fusible en serie con el gris para evitar cortos si depronto la intuicion me falla )

Yo no me iria con rodeos en estos casos... un proyecto de la Universidad fue montar desde cero una fuente regulada doble y comprando todo nuevo. dio muy buenos resultados, y el costo es relativamente bajo ($72.000 pesos colombianos que equivalen a casi 37 dolares).   Da 1.5 amperios máximo a 15 voltios y se pueden conectar en serie (30v) o en paralelo ( 3 amperios)

Link de imagenes:
http://picasaweb.google.es/mauricio2346/FuenteRegulada

Suerte!!!


----------



## tiggerleon (Ago 8, 2007)

se nota que la secuencia es cafe(0V) - plomo(110V) - rojo(220V)

del rojo al plomo 229ohm, del plomo al cafe 101ohm y en total del cafe al rojo 329ohm

si lo conectas a 220 no hay problema...  usa el cafe y el rojo...  pero si vas a usar 110 puede haber problema...  y es que es probable que la secuencia sea alrrevez...  de todas maneras no hay de que preocuparse..  en la prueba se nota facil...  conectalo de cafe a plomo en 110 y si calienta sin carga en poco tiempo es que era del plomo al rojo...

Espero te sirva de ayuda...

Saludos


----------



## danialar (Ago 11, 2007)

les estoy muy agradecido por sus respuestas voy a probar las dos posibilidades...


respecto de mi secundario

este me marca como 2 ohms eso no es corto o si?

ojala este bueno


eso es todo gracias amigos...



un amigo es una luz........


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

Metodo de los "Picapiedras para analizar un transformador desconocido"

Te armas un lampara Serie, lampara comun de alumbrado de unos 60 W de potencia, tension acorde a la red domiciliaria de tu pais, con tomacorriente incluido.
Uno de los conductores que van al tomacorriente lo usas de punta de prueba.
La otra punta de prueba tambien va al tomacorriente pero con la lampara en serie.
Funcionamiento: si tocas entre si las puntas de prueba la lampara se enciende.

Si tocas con las puntas de prueba las patas del transformador (Secundario) la lampara se enciende casi al maximo.
Si tocas con las puntas de prueba las patas del transformador (Primario) la lampara se enciende muy poco o nada.

Resumiendo: Identificas tu primario por la luminosidad de la lampara

Riesgos:
De quemar algo: Muy pocos.
De electrocutarce: Algunos.

Este metodo es valido para transformadores de unos 50 W de potencia, si el transformador es mas grande, habra que colocar una lampara de mayor potencia.

Creo que te imaginas que si tocas las puntas de prueba en la zona que no esta aislada 
recibiras una buena y poco agradable descarga.

Saludos


----------



## danialar (Ago 12, 2007)

me podría repetir la pregunta profe?


no cache nada

soy muy ignorante y no me logrop imaginar el circuito, que alguien me lo dibuje porfaaaaaa


gracias a quien pesque mi ignoranmcia


q verguenza


adiossssssssssss


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2007)

A ver si con esto te das una idea.
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/banco.htm

Por si acaso te cuento:
Los circulos con el rulito dentro son lamparas (En tu caso necesitas solo 1 de unos 60 W)
Lo dibujitos que parecen un puente levadizo son conmutadores (switch) en tu caso no hacen falta  lo mandas directo.
El circulito con las barras dentro es un tomacorriente, alli enchufas tus cables "Puntas de prueba", fijate que si tocas dichas puntas entre si "Cierras" el circuito y la lampara deberia prender.
Con esas puntas tocas los contactos de tu transformador, si las bobinas son del primario, te da un efecto, si son del secundario otro.

Verguenza seria NO preguntar, nadie nacio sabiendo !!!

Saludos y ojo con los voltios !!


----------

